# Datum mit XSL



## spike78 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, das ich hier richtig bin. Falls nicht sorry.

Nun zu meinem Problem.

Ich habe eine XSL Datei die mir über JavaScript das aktuelle Datum ausgeben soll.

code]

<script language="JavaScript"><![CDATA[
	function showDate()
	{
		var date=new Date();
		date=date.toString();
		return date;
	}
	]]>
</script>
 [/code]

Leider weis ich nicht wie ich diese Funktion nun in einem  Template aufrufen kann. Wenn ich folgendes mache, kommt immer die Meldung, dass er die Funktion showDate() nicht finden kann.


```
<xsl:template name="pageHeader">				
	<xsl:value-of select="showDate()"/>
	<h2>Test</h2>
</xsl:template>
```

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mai 2007)

kennst du allgemeine Tutorials wie hier den ersten Link bei google?
http://www.exine.de/xml/xsl_javascript.htm
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=xsl+javascript&meta=

gibt es Gründe, warum du es anders machst als dort angegeben?

was davon funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, 
nur auf den Unterschied hinweisen


----------

